# Am 16. Februar erscheint die Spielesammlung C&C - Die ersten 10 Jahre. Greifen Sie zu?



## Administrator (31. Januar 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2006)

[X] Ja, aber nur die Importversion.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (31. Januar 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2006 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Ja, aber nur die Importversion.


Yo, ich auch. Auch Import, die deutschen Versionen hab ich ja schon alle.
Gnahaha, wird das geil. 
Nirgendwo hab ich länger vorgesessen als vor dieser Serie (besonders den ersten Drei Teilen) 

edit:
[X] Ja, das ist ein Stück Spielegeschichte.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (31. Januar 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2006 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Ja, aber nur die Importversion.



Dito!

Aber das mit XP stimmt doch nicht, zumindestens Alarmstufe Rot geht bei mir prächtig.
Nur, als wir im Netzwerk zocken wollten, wurde es haarig. Da musste so ein halblegales Patchlevel her und IPX wieder eingerichtet werden, ui war das lang her... aber, wir haben zu dritt Alarmstufe Rot Vergeltungsschlag Ende 2005 unter XP gespielt (2h gespielt, 5h gefrickelt  ). Wir haben sogar ne Verbindung über die Onlinelobby hinbekommen, das war aber nicht so befriedigend, weil weniger performant und da auch nur wir drei drin waren, konnten wir auch grad im LAN spielen...


----------



## RiverWolf (1. Februar 2006)

Weird_Sheep am 31.01.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2006 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das 1er funktioniert zumindest nicht im LAN unter XP.


----------



## rabitt (5. Februar 2006)

Noch nie war ich so scharf auf eine Neuerscheinung. 

Am Freitag ist Releaseday bei Okaysoft für die US Version. Was Anderes kommt mir nicht in die Tüte. Die kastrierte deutsche Version tue ich mir nicht an. Ich erwarte den Briefträger ab jetzt täglich mit dem Spiel. Vielleicht kommt es ja ein oder zwei Tage früher. 
Dann zocke ich erst noch mal Generals und Zero Hour im Singleplayer bevor ich mich dann mit Zero Hour das erste mal überhaupt in meinem Leben im Intenet Schlachten liefere. Das wird geil.


----------

